# No Spill Oil Can



## barnett (May 11, 2016)

This is a project i've wanted to make for a while, I was watching some of Tubalcain's videos. He made one from a tuna can ( or cat food  I dont remember exactly) and heres my take on a no spill oil can. I started with a 2 1/2" x 1 1/2 copper reducer, a 1 1/2 x 5/8 fitting reducer and some pipe. I split a piece of pipe and flattened it out to make the bottom
	

		
			
		

		
	



then I sweat a piece of 5/8 in the fitting reducer,


then i soldered the bottom on


then inverted the smaller reducer into the large reducer


heres the finished oil can.


I know its a little overkill, but I like it !!


----------



## mikey (May 12, 2016)

I like it, too, and overkill is what we hobby guys do!


----------



## Chip Hacket (May 12, 2016)

You would have to knock over the work bench to make that one spill


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wayne.inspain (May 12, 2016)

Nice job I like it!


----------



## roadie33 (May 12, 2016)

Awesome idea barnett.
I like it.
I have a bunch of copper fittings I picked up at an auction. 
Some are pretty large. 
Was wondering what I was going to do with them. Now I know.


----------



## Tony Wells (May 12, 2016)

I use a spillmate, but there's just something about a shop made one. Bout the only disadvantage I see with yours as opposed to the spillmate is that the spillmate has a screw on lid that allows the inevitable needed chip cleanout. At least if you keep yours in harms way like I do mine lol.


----------



## kvt (May 12, 2016)

That sure does look nice,  now I have another item to put on the to do wish list.


----------



## wildo (Mar 17, 2017)

I was just searching for a project like this and really like how this copper oil can turned out. However... am I missing something here?? These 2.5" to 1.5" reducers are insanely expensive! My local plumbing supply house wants 50-60 dollars for these things. A 2" to 1.5" reducer can be had for $13 at Lowes. What's up with 2.5" prices??

[EDIT]- nevermind. I found them for $17 here: http://www.supplyhouse.com/Elkhart-30802-2-1-2-x-1-1-2-Copper-Coupling


----------



## barnett (Mar 17, 2017)

Well mine where leftover from a large plumbing job at the local hospital. There were about to get tossed.

Sent from my A462C using Tapatalk


----------

